# "stealing" Wireless Signal??



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i LIVE NEAR A PRIVATE BUSINESS. I had relatives over this weekend and one relative started using thier laptop. i have dsl but not wireless,no routers,no wirecards,etc.

The relative was using his laptop,saying he is online. i doubted it,then i noticed he was online! we fiqured out the signal must be coming from the nearby private business.

i guess this would be considered stealing,right? i have never used wireless,but i know there are security issues with wireless especially in this case.

how does this work?


(wasnt sure to post this under networking or tips and tricks)

PS. this post was edited 12 hours later for security purposes


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

unprotected wireless, and he just clicked on log on.

for some fun check out www.tomshardware.com to see how unprocted they are.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If its a neighbor's private network or if its intended only for motel guests, I wouldn't use it. If the motel has a totally open wifi network thats intended for public use, I don't see a problem.


----------

